# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Tkinter et base de donnes

## zotsabrice

Bonsoir j'essaye de relier ma base de donnes avec mon interface afin d'enregistrer une nouvelle table mais je n'y arrive pas. 
Voici mon code.


```

```

Lorsque je clique sur le bouton envoyer rien ne se passe. Que faire? 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> Lorsque je clique sur le bouton envoyer rien ne se passe.


Vu comme est crit le code que vous avez post, il va planter en NameError car Nom et Prenom sont indfinis. 

Tant que vous n'arrivez pas  rcuprer ce qu'a saisi l'utilisateur pour l'afficher avec un simple "print", la base de donne attendra.

Donc la question se ramne  comment rcuprer le contenu d'une Entry.

Ce qui passe par ouvrir un tuto., lire la documentation, chercher des exemples sur Internet,... (le minimum de moyen pour y arriver...)

- W

----------


## zotsabrice

Je l'ai fais. Si tu as un tuto  me proposer je suis preneur.

----------


## wiztricks

> Je l'ai fais. Si tu as un tuto  me proposer je suis preneur.


Le Swinnen est trs bien. Mais il ne suffit pas de recopier la solution des exercices pour apprendre.

- W

----------

